# Goodye Goats :-(



## Backyardherder (Jul 30, 2013)

So... this post is really hard to write. I wasn't active here on the forum very much, but I still felt like I need to come over and share with you the difficult decision we have reached - that of relinquishing, for the time being, our dream of raising goats.

We are renting a place which is located in the midst of very (VERY) rocky terrain, which made fencing impractical, with the little means it would make sense to invest in property which isn't our own. So, no possibility to reserve a good piece of land for pasture for our goats; nowhere for them to roam if I didn't take them to pasture, which I couldn't do enough, because it's so hot here in the summers and I have two little ones at home with me full-time. Add to this the displeasure of our landlord whenever they escaped and damaged his trees. The end of it all was that Raisin and Peanut went to their new home last week, with a friend of ours who has kept goats for years. I know they will be happier there; and though I miss them, I feel that a huge load had rolled off my shoulders.

I do hope, and wish, to be able to raise goats again in the future. They are fascinating animals, and in the year we had had goats we learned so much - all the aspects of goat pregnancy, kidding, milking, making cheese, etc, not to mention their lovely personality! Raisin is due to kid in two months, and we'll probably drive over to see her and the kids when that happens. 

So, if and when we have our place, and if and when we can provide adequate housing and pasture area, goats will be a very welcome addition to our household. 

I would like to thank all you guys on the forum for the excellent advice and experience you share, and I hope to return again, someday, with the news of us having goats once more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 30, 2013)

Sometimes we have to make those hard decisions. It sounds like you made the best decision for your current circumstance. It is great that you were able to find a wonderful home for them. I hope you will someday have that place that you can have whatever animals you would like to have.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 30, 2013)

X 2


----------



## Backyardherder (Jul 31, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Sometimes we have to make those hard decisions. It sounds like you made the best decision for your current circumstance. It is great that you were able to find a wonderful home for them. I hope you will someday have that place that you can have whatever animals you would like to have.


Thank you; I do hope so too, very much! For now I am consoled in my chickens... the goat house is in the process of being converted into a nice big chicken coop.


----------



## elevan (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 31, 2013)

you did the right thing for them sweetie.


----------



## Backyardherder (Jul 31, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> you did the right thing for them sweetie.


Thanks! I know, and I'm also comforted by the fact that, rather than selling them to just anybody, we gave them to a friend who we know is a great goat caretaker.


----------

